
Reporting bias: A comparison of clinical trials and online product reviews [pdf] - gwern
https://www.gwern.net/docs/nootropics/2017-debarra.pdf
======
gwern
aka 'why does every herbal or homeopathic remedy seem to work when you ask
just their fans'.

